

Radiolab on the life of Alan Turing - chrisrhoden
http://www.radiolab.org/blogs/radiolab-blog/2012/mar/19/turing-problem/

======
kgosser
Includes James Gleick. _The Information_ was so awesome!

------
andrewfelix
Beautiful story.

